# Negotiating rent in Dublin City



## guest (10 Jul 2009)

What is a reasonable amount to negotiate on advertised rents. Am looking at the moment but most advertised rents (for decent places) are a bit beyond my budget. I want to offer less for some (landlord can either take it or leave it) but need an idea of how much lower to go without being too cheeky


----------



## murphaph (10 Jul 2009)

Offer whatever you think the place is worth or whatever you can afford if it's less. Don't worry about being cheeky. The landlord will make a counteroffer and you can decide then.


----------



## Yeager (10 Jul 2009)

Offer what you are willing to pay. Its a renters world at the minute. If they refuse simply walk away there are 100's of similar places available. Someone will be damn grateful of your money.


----------



## guest (10 Jul 2009)

Does anyone think it would be possible to get a 3 bed down from 1100 to 800-900, or is that just being silly? I know it's probably hard to tell, every landlord is different, depends on the place etc. Still, I guess I had also just get out of the pre-recession mindset of queueing up with 20 other people to view properties.......


----------



## shaking (10 Jul 2009)

I don't think it's been silly at all, I recently rented a house and negotiated 20% off the asking price


----------



## ariidae (10 Jul 2009)

I have just been house hunting this week. I bargained with each one I viewed. It also helps if you download the propertybee plugin for Firefox. It tells you how long a property has been on the market so you can tell which ones have already had a price drop or have been on the market ages and are now more likely to accept a lower asking price.

www.property-bee.com/


----------



## march (10 Jul 2009)

Hi Guest 

I think it is definately possible to get down to 800-900 from 1100. The DAFT report will show the rate of falling rents for properties by area.

Remember that what rent you pay in July 2009 will be considerably less 3 or 6 months from now. Think about signing a lease or not but if you do build in falling prices to your offer.

We are in a falling rental market, there is a huge oversupply of property out there so bargain hard and make sure you get good value for yourself.

Good luck


----------



## guest (10 Jul 2009)

Thanks so much for your comments, everyone. I've been hearing so much about falling rents on the news but it's really good to get this feedback as to how much. I feel much more confident now about going in and giving offers on places.


----------



## march (11 Jul 2009)

Hi Guest 

Just to let you know a friend contacted me to say he has moved last weekend into a two bed house in Chapelizod, negotiated down from 1100 to 900.

Said to landlord one good tenant who will take care of the place is better than two that could really mess the place up.

He is a great tenant, house will be like a new pin!

So go bargain!


----------



## Joanne1 (13 Jul 2009)

It's definitely possible to negotiate a rent reduction at the moment.  I viewed some places recently and almost all of them were will to reduce to price significantly.  In the end I stayed where I was and got a rent reduction from current landlord.


----------

